# NBD: Not your everyday Warwick



## DavidLopezJr (Aug 10, 2012)

First off pictures! (Crappy phone pictures for now, these pictures dont do it justice, primarily the flame of the body lol)










So it's a 2002 Warwick Corvette *Proline* (not pro-series) 5 string bass. These are german made and are basically a deluxe Corvette. The only difference between a Proline and Standard Corvette is that the Proline comes with a FLAMED colored maple body, (instead of bubinga) and gold hardware, (instead of chrome). Every other spec is the same.

Warwick Corvettes imo are one of the best models Warwick puts out. I had to snag this discontinued model due to the beautiful red finished flamed maple body and gold hardware! 

What I've also discovered in my bass taste is always leaned towards how the higher strings sound, and Warwicks have a brightness and lovely mid-range that I love in the higher range.

It has a clearer and lower P-Bass vibe to it, thus being more slap friendly than a usual P-Bass. The neck profile is the "baseball bat" profile that everyone seems to hate but I remembered the first time I played a std. Corvette, it remebered of also even reminds me of P's but just thicker towards the nut and then thins out towards the bridge, which surpisly is my favorite neck profile for basses not made towards soloing 

The Pre-amp isn't the most flexible but rather really transparent I'll rather just buy a Pre-amp pedal like an Aguilar of Sadwosky and use it with that. But then again the best direct tones I've ever heard from a bass has been Warwick Corvettes.

I'm also looking for a strap that will help prevent neck-dive, while this model is one of the more balanced Warwick it's still enough to bug me. 

All and all I come from owning an Ibanez SR506 to this. I still think Ibanez has the perfect neck profile for 6 string basses in their SR line, they just has a better feel for crazy fills and sweeps than anything else I've played. Probably due to the flatness of the neck and how small the width is. But I'll go back to Ibanez when I have the dough to buy a Prestige SR from them.

It's also pretty light in comparison to the bubinga Standard that I played before. Love this bass!

P.S. Maple is an awesome body wood.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Aug 10, 2012)

Beautiful. I love Corvettes.


----------



## Warwick_Official (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations on the acquisition! Thats a great bass, and it looks to be in super condition! Don't hesitate to let me know if you've got any questions or if I can assist you in any way. Enjoy!


----------



## acexxxoasis (Aug 11, 2012)

NICE BASS I love the warwick growl!


----------



## TolerancEJ (Aug 20, 2012)

Great Corvette! Congratulations on your acquisition.


----------



## iron blast (Aug 20, 2012)

You gotta love the Wicks. Welcome to the club man I love both of my corvettes to death.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr (Aug 22, 2012)

The red/gold combination is amazing. I hope this bass plays as awsome as it looks


----------



## 5thstring (Aug 31, 2012)

This is my first post here on tis forum, and I have to say, Warwicks are my favorite by far! I have a bunch of them, and despite me checking out other brands, I always come back to them.


----------



## Origin (Sep 1, 2012)

Holy shit dude. I've been lusting after a Warwick after a hiatus from bass and this makes it so much worse.  Congrats, it's fucking beautiful.


----------

